# Oklahoma Morels



## duke (Mar 1, 2013)

When do the Morels come up around Oklahoma City?


----------



## chanrad (Feb 2, 2015)

When the redbuds are in bloom. About April/March time frame.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Earliest I've found them on a really abnormal year is March 7th, but usually its between March 16 to March 30. They can always surprise you and do something different but late March is a pretty safe bet.


----------



## piasa (Feb 6, 2015)

Any knowledge of them around Broken Bow, or Idabel?


----------



## duke (Mar 1, 2013)

I am going to be running through OK City around April 29th If anybody has any Morels then I"ll buy some. I give my info later.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hiddy Ho a shroomim I'll go. What they worth this year? I still have qt jars of dehydrated ones. We been eating them all winter. Thinking on frying some fresh when they start this spring and then maybe get serious if the price is good enough.


----------



## shroombandit63 (Mar 8, 2015)

In March 2012, I found some nice ones during the second week of March. As I recall, we had received some snow and the ground was good and saturated with moisture.


----------



## Shroom2290 (9 mo ago)

piasa said:


> Any knowledge of them around Broken Bow, or Idabel?


I been finding them at Indian Springs sports complex


----------

